# oh no ....



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello friends!

I gave Tillie a bath this morning and as I was blow drying her I caught glimpses of some very red, inflamed skin on her side ... I invenstigated further and discovered there are even some small 'fissures' or cracks within this red area, and some bumps that may develop into sores.  My dh wants to wait over the weekend before I take her in, but of course I am worried sick wondering what is going on. 
I tried to get some pictures, it seems it's about the length and width of a dollar bill, seems slightly puffy and warm to the touch ... any ideas of what is going on?
I am assuming (and hoping) that it may be a reaction to the tylan powder I have been giving her for her incredibly wet/runny eyes... It's been close to 2 weeks since I started giving it to her... praying by stopping the powder it may go away... fingers crossed.

Here are a couple pics I took of it...

her skin is normally a VERY pale pink, almost white color...


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohh If it is an allergic reaction to the tylan maybe some Benadryl could help. If it were Ache, I would try giving her some Benadryl today and tomorrow and see if there is some improvement. If not, then the vet should take a look. I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks. liquid children benedryl? how much?? I've never given it to her before, I fear she might have a reaction to it ... not sure how long she's had this as I just discovered it this morning.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

I give Ache 1/2 tablet of 25 mg but she is 12.5 lbs and Tillie is smaller so maybe you should call the vet and they can tell you how much and if it is a good idea for Tillie, because of her allergies.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww...poor Tillie..that looks angry. I give childrens chewable benadryl at 1 mg per pound for bug bites and vacc reaction per my Dr. Always check with your own vet tho first. 
Maybe some bug bites??? I have seen lots of spiders around here this time of year. 
Keep us posted.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Does it look like there are bite places or red spots or is it mostly red skin? I have been told to not give Children's benedryl, but to use the regular (no sinus, etc)...but check with your vet..always the safest way...keep us posted..


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't have any advice, but want to say that I hope sweet Tillie is feeling better FAST!!! (I'm a worrier, so I'd already have her at the vet, without consulting DH )


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Awww...poor Tillie. Hope it clears up soon and isn't a new allergy.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

krandall said:


> I don't have any advice, but want to say that I hope sweet Tillie is feeling better FAST!!! (I'm a worrier, so I'd already have her at the vet, without consulting DH )


Ha - No kidding! Who listens to them??? (DH) ound:ound:

Tammy, is it possible she got sunburned?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Did you use anything different with bathing or cream rinses, sprays?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Aww poor Tillie. It does look inflamed. Is she scratching? Not liquid benedryl cause it may have a sweetener like xylitol which is bad for dogs. Just a 1/2 of an adult dose

It's a rare reaction, but Cash had a reverse reaction to benydryl and it made him extremely hyper.( Just so if it does happen you are not shocked... Vet said to to take him for a looooong walk).


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

krandall said:


> I don't have any advice, but want to say that I hope sweet Tillie is feeling better FAST!!! (I'm a worrier, so I'd already have her at the vet, without consulting DH )


hahaha...same here! I would tell him after I got home from the vet.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Poor Tilly! I hope the benadryl helps. I've given that to my guys. Bella is 7lbs and I think I gave her 1/2 tab, but please check with the vet first.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

are you back from the vet's yet?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

lol, no, I didn't take her to the vet, yet! 

I searched for the angry spots this evening and can't really find them! I know it's still there, but am hoping it calmed down a bit... she has been biting and chewing in the area more than normal, but I really don't think it's bug bites and I haven't used anything new on her. I actually was begining to wonder if she was blowing coat again, because she has been matting a lot recently, I'm having to comb her out twice a day... I thought maybe it was from the stress of car rides, but now I am wondering if everything is connected and she has a bigger issue going on... 
I am keeping a close eye on her and will keep you guys posted. I didn't give her any benadryl and I am worried about a possible reaction to it ...  sigh...


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, Tammy,

How is Tillie's skin? I am out of town and just tuned into the Forum and saw your new thread. The skin looks really angry. 

Is the rash on one side only? Can this be a contact dermatitis? 

Can she have developed an allergy to her shampoo or conditioner?

You mentioned driving in the car - is the vest rubbing her?

When Tillie first developed her allergies, did you have a "hot spot" spray that helped calm it down? 

I hope her skin has improved since you took the photos.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello Starr!

I actually just got out the blow dryer to help me spread the hair a bit to get a better view of her skin!
It seems to be mostly gone, what ever it was... there are a couple spots where there are small scabs, I assume from where I saw the 'fissures' in her skin healing.
It is very odd... 
I am thinking it is somehow from the Tylan Powder I was giving her for the tearing .. I had her on it LAST March for a 6 week treatment, right before she broke out in what ever it was she had ... and I haven't given it to her since. This time she was barely on it for 2 weeks when I noticed her skin. It was only on one side.
I don't think it's from her shampoo, I have been using this combo for over a year. BUT I did use Spectrum 5 this last bath just to give her a break from the shampoo we have been using (Bio groom super white). I am researching right now to find a new, more 
gentle shampoo, in case that might be the problem.
So, to sum it all up, she seems to be doing MUCH better, little to no evidence of what ever it was that was going on ...? weird...

Thank you for asking Starr! I hope you are having a fun trip!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I seem to be a spokesperson for colloidal silver spray (CC Peace & Kindness). That or organic virgin coconut oil I think would help. Poor baby-hope she feels better soon.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> Hello Starr!
> 
> I actually just got out the blow dryer to help me spread the hair a bit to get a better view of her skin!
> It seems to be mostly gone, what ever it was... there are a couple spots where there are small scabs, I assume from where I saw the 'fissures' in her skin healing.
> ...


I'm SURE she is enjoying your home cooking anyway, but wouldn't it be a kicker if it wasn't the food at all, but the Tylan Powder that caused all her problems!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Tammy, I have said this before you started the home cooking, "Flea Allergy" it is one of the most common allergies in dogs, white dogs have a higher incidence and some breeds are also affected in higher numbers both the Lhasa Apso and Tibetan Terrier. I have two with it, my Lhasa and my gold and white Hav Misty, it is very easy to control, Flea control in the house and on the dog and 1/3 benedryl 2x a day. My Lhasa takes prednisone for his Addison's so he does not itch any more but if his flea control and environment are not controlled he will get patches that look a lot like Tillies, they go away quickly with peace and kindness but before the pred if It happened the biting and itching would go on for days. It's just a thought. Flea Allergies are one of the most under diagnosed condictions in dogs.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

krandall said:


> I'm SURE she is enjoying your home cooking anyway, but wouldn't it be a kicker if it wasn't the food at all, but the Tylan Powder that caused all her problems!!!


ya, I am incredibly suspicious that that IS what's going on Karen... oh well, she is healthier now because of it! 

I don't THINK it's flea allergies because she doesn't ever have fleas .. but it could be, who knows... I am keeping a close eye on her and she seems to be doing great.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Tammy, Dogs with flea allergies are not full of fleas you may never see even one, but just one bite will make them itch and chew sometimes for days, they are allergic to the flea saliva. Her is a good article:
http://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/skin/c_multi_flea_bite_hypersensitivity


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I took my Vinny to the vet not long ago for what looked similar. He said it was a flea allergy even though we do not have (found, seen) any fleas. One could bite and cause an allergic reaction. He has seen a ton of it this summer, especially with the humidity. Glad Tillie seems to be all cleared up!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Well I got bit by a spider and it really bothered me for a few days. But the area was about the size of a small ball. It also was hard around in a circle but red like Tillie. Was she biting and scratching at it? I never see fleas on mine but they do scratch some times so I often wounder.


----------

